# Two new shots of baby Lisel



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

These just came today and now it is getting sooo hard to wait! :chili::chili: How can you love someone you have never even really seen. We are all hopeless, my SM friends! I do hope Kitzel will share our excitement!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful!! must be getting close to time to get her!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, we know it will be after the 19th of Dec., but not fixed date yet!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! what a little stunner, you must be just about squeaking with excitement.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Oh my! what a little stunner, you must be just about squeaking with excitement.


I am afraid she is going to be a "big girl" before we get her!!!!!! I so love puppies! It will be fun to see her w/Kitzi & him w/her. I am told her personality is "outgoing."


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

She is so beautiful! I'm in love with her too! Little Lisel has stolen many hearts in her short time on earth, I'm sure.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sandi!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in love. She made my heart race!!!!. What a beauty. What helped me with the wait, was I "nested". Each day I would prepare something for Ana's coming. LOL. Oh I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will have her in your arms before you know it. She is a living doll!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Sandi, She is a living doll:wub:. I could not stand the wait that you have to go through before you get her. Mid Dec. must seem like eons away to you. I think they always look bigger in pictures so don't worry, I am sure she will still be a *little* bundle of joy when you get her in your arms.

By the way, I just love her name. I thought Kitzel was the cutest name I have ever heard but you did it again. Another winner.:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am in love too!!! Look at those sweet button eyes and that little nose! Can't you just smell that puppy breath? You must be beside yourself with excitement  .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

lynda said:


> Oh Sandi, She is a living doll:wub:. I could not stand the wait that you have to go through before you get her. Mid Dec. must seem like eons away to you. I think they always look bigger in pictures so don't worry, I am sure she will still be a *little* bundle of joy when you get her in your arms.
> 
> By the way, I just love her name. I thought Kitzel was the cutest name I have ever heard but you did it again. Another winner.:thumbsup:


 
Okay, I did post before :HistericalSmiley:, but I can't help to post again, what a kissable face :wub:. And Lynn, you are so right, they do look bigger in pics. I'm telling you that precious girls face is just too much :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh she is so cute :wub:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Awwwww, she is stunning and gorgeous little princess!!!! I am sooooo excited for you!!! How old wil she right now?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lisel is gorgeous!! I bet you are dying to meet her! The waiting is so hard :blush: I got misto when she was a bit older too, which i was a bit torn about, since i didn't want to miss any of the puppy stage! But it ended up being a blessing, since she learned more discipline from her littermates and mom, and had a bigger bladder! lol so it was for the best :wub:

She really is a showstopper, Lisel is beautiful. I just can't get over her pictures!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

SWOON!!!

Hoping the days of waiting fly by for you, Sandi. I remember waiting for Madison four years ago. I don't think I slept a wink the night before I finally got to pick her up!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a wonderful Holiday present! She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
I have decided to go ahead & introduce little Lisel and today gave her breeder permission to post her photos on FB. So a bit more news to you my SM friends here. :chili::chili:
She will be 4 months old Dec. 4th & we have been watching her development since early August! :wub2: ALL of Szilvi's dogs are special and we feel so blessed that she has trusted us w/little Lisel. She really stands behind her dogs and is a woman of great integrity! Not only that but they are so beautiful and sweet. :aktion033: To make things any more special, as though one could, she is *KITZEL'S HALF SISTER*---same sire (Cody, Shinemore's Orient Express) but different dam. Her given name is Marquess Musical Mystic---thus the connection w/Sound of Music & Lisel who sang I am 16-going on 17--do you remember? Dwight & I had the privilege of dancing in that very same gazebo before it was moved yrs. ago!
:back2topic:
There is much more to say but I don't want to snow you. . .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is beautiful. Sigh. You need one of those counters under your siggy pic.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> She is beautiful. Sigh. You need one of those counters under your siggy pic.


I am a tech idiot Sylie---that is why my siggy never changes! Sad but true!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just went on a fascinating journey to Hungary and Marquess Maltese. What a beautiful web-site she has made with stunning pictures of wondrous beauties. I was surprise to see Marina & Andrew there too. So much I don't know. 

I don't know how to do the counters either.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I just went on a fascinating journey to Hungary and Marquess Maltese. What a beautiful web-site she has made with stunning pictures of wondrous beauties. I was surprise to see Marina & Andrew there too. So much I don't know.
> 
> I don't know how to do the counters either.


If you do FB she has some more up-to-date babies posted there under Marquess Maltese! I have never seen one of her babies I didn't like and she is a jewel to work with and stands behind her dogs big-time! I feel so fortunate to have discovered her when we were looking for Kitzel---and she is right in my backyard!!!!!!!
She is limited somewhat in her English BUT not in her communication! :yes::yes:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sandi, she is a stunner! And I love the name! Kitzel will love her, you will see. We are all sharing your excitment!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She gets prettier and prettier! Don't you just wish you could kiss that sweet little face?!:wub: She is just precious?!:wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

She is beautiful! Wow I just love her and I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> UPDATE:
> I have decided to go ahead & introduce little Lisel and today gave her breeder permission to post her photos on FB. So a bit more news to you my SM friends here. :chili::chili:
> She will be 4 months old Dec. 4th & we have been watching her development since early August! :wub2: ALL of Szilvi's dogs are special and we feel so blessed that she has trusted us w/little Lisel. She really stands behind her dogs and is a woman of great integrity! Not only that but they are so beautiful and sweet. :aktion033: To make things any more special, as though one could, she is *KITZEL'S HALF SISTER*---same sire (Cody, Shinemore's Orient Express) but different dam. Her given name is Marquess Musical Mystic---thus the connection w/Sound of Music & Lisel who sang I am 16-going on 17--do you remember? Dwight & I had the privilege of dancing in that very same gazebo before it was moved yrs. ago!
> :back2topic:
> There is much more to say but I don't want to snow you. . .


 Sandi You are not "snowing" us.... We at SM love these kind of threads. So excited with you for all the details and I AGREE that Marquess Maltese are beautiful ! :wub: Your Lisel is a real precious doll. We eagerly await more "snowing" please. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Awwww! Thank you to everyone. We are so, so, so blessed. We can't wait to collect her and are enjoying the process of "getting ready." Does one ever get ready. I feel like this is an SM birth-baby & that she belongs to all of us! I love it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I am afraid she is going to be a "big girl" before we get her!!!!!! I so love puppies! It will be fun to see her w/Kitzi & him w/her. I am told her personality is "outgoing."


 
I wanted to tell you that my Lily was 6 months old (3.8 lbs) when I got her. Good breeders will hang on to the tiny ones a little longer. I was pleasantly surprised. She was still very much a puppy, already trained to use potty pads, and I could feed her twice a day. She slept well at night in her crate beside our bed. In conclusion, the transition was so much easier than with a new puppy. So there are some advantages with getting an older puppy. Remember, you will busy with Kitzel so I see this as a blessing for you.:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is so precious! I'm not the least bit surprised that you're already in love with her! Did you show Kitzi the pictures? He's going to be a great big brother.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April---good point! no, GREAT point!
Linda---Kitzi, I do believe, will LOVE being a big-brother when he realizes he isn't being replaced! He will love having someone w/whom he can play--hopefully that will be soon rather than later!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lisel is a real beauty. I know you can't wait till you actually are able to touch her. What a wonderful addition she will make to your family.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Little Lisel is soooooooooooo :wub: adorable. You must be dying to just cuddle her into your neck and kiss her. I hope this time goes really fast for you and that you get her sooner than later. She is precious!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, what a little doll baby!!!!:wub: How on earth are you going to have patience to wait several weeks yet!! :w00t::w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sandi, I'm so very happy for you!!! She is absolutely a doll baby. I'm so excited for you, the wait is killing me too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What an adorable baby!!! I know Mommy is so excited!!:chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a darling little girl! She certainly has an alert expression! I know you are so excited but what a nice Christmas present she will be for Kitzel!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooh! how awesome to get a half sister to Kitzel :biggrin: Penny was 5 months when I got her. She was and still is, very much a puppy  with her ninja moves on poor Lola. (who loves it really) four months is still very small and young. I LOVE the name Lisel. The sound of Music is my all time favourite. I saw it 7 times in the cinema and can sing all the songs word for word.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sandi, little Lisel is STUNNING and I am so beyond thrilled for you! I love the name too...suits her perfectly, and goes well with Kitzel. I'm so excited for you to get her...can't wait! Congrats!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh i LOVE HER!!! Who is her mom? She is a little doll. I am soooo happy for you!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She is just as precious as she can be! I can feel your excitement- I can remember how it felt since it was just a few months ago that I was waiting to get Pippa!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:tender::tender::tender: Lisel is off the charts ADORABLE!!! :wub::wub::wub: Sandi, I can't wait until she's home with you so I can't even imagine how you feel. But good things come to those who wait. :Waiting: She has just the look I love. :wub2::wub2: Congratulations again on her and hope that time flies by.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

she is a CUTIE PIE for sure :wub: I am so happy for you  and cant wait until you get her.


----------



## Buster90 (Sep 24, 2011)

she is so precious!!!! her face looks so adorable and innocent. :wub::innocent:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, such a beautiful baby girl pup pup!!! The best Christmas present ever.
Xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you one and all for your anticipation w/me! :chili::chili: I would love to answer you all individually but instead I send big hugs & kisses---& a big group hug. :grouphug: 
I need to go and lose my sanity this AM at the visa office here! :smpullhair::smpullhair: I would much rather lose it here! :HistericalSmiley:

Stacy her Dam is CH. Sinphony Of Venice "Sheyla"--she is listed on the Marquess web-site.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh such a perfect little girl. Cant wait til you bring her home.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Sandi, she is adorable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:Waiting:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWWW, what a sweet baby! :wub:


----------

